# ...and in the New World tank...



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Big Jack









Not named...yet....









when lit for snapshots...


----------



## ModularGT (Sep 1, 2010)

Amazing photography!

Can you post a pic of your whole tank?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Great fish and photos as always. Are you still getting out of them.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

That's the one thing I don't do much...FTShots. I'll see if I can sometime.

Yeah, trying to get out, but still on the fence. I may be allergic to them, but keep being drawn in.


----------

